# A gift from Mike @ Leaf & Ale



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

This Flor de Orlando was a gifted to me by Mike (AKA "The Man") from Leaf & Ale..He wrote that this was a Fuente rolled cigar circa 1995..That's all I know about this cigar..other that it was FANTASTC!!!..SMOOTH AND SWEET well aged tobacco...What a great little cigar...Thanks Mike..
Rob


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, very nice..... :dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Geez louise!!! That is NIIIIICE!!! I LOVE aged fuente stuff!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Way cool! Did you notice the pic on the band looks like TONY Orlando? Perhaps is a Flor de Tony Orlando? Ha. 

It's fun as hell to smoke well-aged cigars. Mike @ Leaf and Ale is quite the man, no doubt for sending along that little gem! 

CD


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike is da man! That looks like a great smoke!

U r one heck of a photographer, too!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that's a nice smoke. That's what aged sticks are for. Its nice to see them in the humi, but better when you enjoy them. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! With age it can only get better


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> Geez louise!!! That is NIIIIICE!!! I LOVE aged fuente stuff!


You said it Sam! Aged Fuente is awesome. I love that band:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a tasty smoke!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics. Glad you enjoyed the smoke. Thanks for posting


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice gift man


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Good looking stick - love the wrapper texture. Thanx for the pics!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice burn


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

very cool, great pics too!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought that was the Kentucky Colonel on the wrapper


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice gift


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool! I need to do another deal with Mike!


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

holts found those a long time ago in the warehouse after ordering a few boxes of natural and cameroon i decided i liked the cameroon better. mike and i split the remainder of what i could find so those are from his personal stash. great smoke and very very very well aged.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike is top notch!! That looks like an awesome smoke! WTG Mike!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice gift Mike!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> Very nice! With age it can only get better


I think it's too late!! LOL.

Those came from Holts a few years back. Fuente said "we found these in the warehouse and don't know what to do with them," or some such nonsense. So Fuente sold them to Holts and I think they went for around $40 a box or something like that.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

MindRiot said:


> holts found those a long time ago in the warehouse after ordering a few boxes of natural and cameroon i decided i liked the cameroon better. mike and i split the remainder of what i could find so those are from his personal stash. great smoke and very very very well aged.


Yeah, what he said. I just saw Kev's post after I put mine up... so he pretty well explains it. I think I have maybe a half a box of these little gems left.


----------

